# BSD install - Unable to find device node



## razixx (May 16, 2011)

Currently I'm trying to install FreeBSD on a couple of disks that were once raid mirrored and running into issues.  

When I proceed to write the changes to disk, I get this error

```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ad4s1b in /dev
The creation of filesystems will be aborted.
```

VTY1 shows


```
GEOM: ad4: The secondary GPT header is not in the last LBA
```

I have no idea how to correct this, I've done some googling around and checked the mailing lists, can't seem to find a clear solution.  I'm just trying to do a regular install on a single disk for testing purposes, no bells or whistles.


----------



## nilsgecko (May 16, 2011)

I've run into this problem before but am unsure as to the exact cause.  In my case, I reinitialized the target disks so that they read as 'unused space' rather than trying to let the sysinstall program reformat the drive.  
Things were then able to install fine.  Let us know if that works for you.


----------



## razixx (May 17, 2011)

You see, FreeBSD and I have a very unique relationship.  Things don't work right, I stress out, then I need a beer...  And I love to drink beer.  Then I figure out my problems.  

Before today I didn't even know what a gpt partition was, but this was key, I guess when I had it configured as a RAID device, it set everything up in GPT partitions.

This forum post solved my issues: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20038.

/*In order to do any of these steps first you must boot off of a recovery disc or dvd install disc*/

But there was one extra step involved I had to go and hunt for, when I tried the command

```
#gpart delete -i 1 ad4
```

It said my GPT partition was corrupt and couldn't do anything so I had to do this first.


```
#gpart recover ad4

#gpart delete -i 1 ad4 #note:This must be done for each partition on the drive untill they are all gone, you'll see them in /dev
#gpart destroy ad4
```
After this, I was able to continue with the install.


----------

